# subwoofer question?



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

would the klipsh 115sw sub work well with the monitor udio asb2 soundar would it give me great lfe effects and enhance anything thanks would it make it great for action movies?:surprise:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Although Klipsch makes great speakers there subs are not high on the list. For the money you may be able to get a lot better from companies like HSU or SVS i am fairly sure that you can get both brands in the UK

SVS: http://www.karma-av.co.uk/ui/product/product-list.aspx?SearchText=svs&page=3


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm not smart like Tony so I can't link things. That said I really like my Power Sound Audio sub you can get those from Kalibrate Limited contact Ricky Jennings telephone 01883 460225.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

markyboy156 said:


> would the klipsh 115sw sub work well with the monitor udio asb2 soundar would it give me great lfe effects and enhance anything thanks would it make it great for action movies?:surprise:


*R-115SW*
- 15" driver
- 400W (RMS/continuous) amp
- 18- 125Hz +/-?dB

Short answer: Yes.


----------



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

what about the powersound v1500 would this work well with monitoraudio asb2 would it be a better match?


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

markyboy156 said:


> what about the powersound v1500 would this work well with monitoraudio asb2 would it be a better match?


 Yes, that sub would be superior to the Klipsch you were looking at. There's no need to match a sub to your speakers. It's not like trying to match surrounds to main speakers. When looking at subs you just want good clean low extension. That PSA would be a great choice.


----------

